# كيف يمكن تعديل الروتر



## بلال زبيب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
1 ...لدي مكنة روتر لا استعملها
اريد تعديلها لتقوم بمهام الرسم على الزجاج عن طريق الدهان
او انبوب البويا 
2... اين اجد في بلادنا العربيه مكنه الرسم على الزجاج

اشكر لكم تجاوبكم​


----------



## ابورنيم2006 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافيه ويرحم والديكم


----------



## بلال زبيب (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر مرورك اخي الكريم​


----------



## حجي الكبير (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السؤال لغير الله مذلة


----------



## بلال زبيب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخ الحجي تفائلوا بالخير تجدوه

ان داخل المنتدى مهندسين كفوئين

ولكن ربما لكثرة اعمالهم لم يعطوني النصيحه
ولكن استبشر خيرا

فطلبي معقد تقريبا

ادامك الله وشكرا على مرورك​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم وفقك الله

كل شيء بحول الله ممكن تنفيذه ولكن السؤال كم من الوقت والمال سيتكلف وما هو العائد بعد تنفيذه؟

ويجب أن أكون حاضر عندك عند الماكينه لاعمل على تعديلها ولكن ذلك سيكلفك الكثير جدا فهل مربحك من هذا النوع من العمل سيغطي تكالف السفر والإقامة وخلافه؟؟؟

هناك سي ان سي يرسم بالفرشاة والباليت
وهناك سي ان سي يرسم على السجاد مباشرة 
وقد رايت أفلاما للإثنين


----------



## h_s0404 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

الاعمال الهندسية لا تعرف شيىء اسمة (مستحيل) و الفكرة هى اول خطوة اذن عليك بالبحث عن الخطوة رقم 2 والله المستعان


----------



## بلال زبيب (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اشكر لك مرورك الكريم

هل لي بعناوين شركات تصنيع مثل هذه المكينات

واقارن التكلفه 

دمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## ksmksam (12 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9vx3m1YMJI&feature=related


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
ودمت في رعاية الله​


----------

